# Question for you fellow DAWG fans??



## Arrow3

How many of you would trade Mark Richt for Dabo Swinney? 

I would in a heartbeat.  The guy coaches with so much determination and heart! He does so much more with less talent. I'd love to see what he could do in Athens .


----------



## brownceluse

Not sure who i would like to replace him with. I think dabo is a brick shy of a full load but think he's a class act. But I'm a brick shy of a full load to so he may be a good fit.


----------



## hayseed_theology

No thanks.  Clemson can keep Dabo.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think he is 2-5 against USCe and FSU.


----------



## Arrow3

hayseed_theology said:


> No thanks.  Clemson can keep Dabo.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think he is 2-5 against USCe and FSU.



About the same record Richt has against USCe in the same amount of time...


----------



## doenightmare

brownceluse said:


> I'm a brick shy of a full load to so he may be a good fit.



Yup........


----------



## ClemsonRangers

just dont take venables


----------



## Old Winchesters

Nah... I'll stick w/ Richt. I think if we had to replace him right now I'd rather have Pruitt.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Make it happen Brandon! He's 3-4 against TECH!


----------



## hayseed_theology

Arrow3 said:


> About the same record Richt has against USCe in the same amount of time...



Richt has won more against USCe.


----------



## Matthew6

hayseed_theology said:


> Richt has won more against USCe.



then yall dont want Dabo. Rich has lost 4 of the last six.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Not saying Richt is the perfect coach.  I just don't see Dabo as an upgrade.


----------



## DSGB

It'd just be more of the same. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Clemsoning


----------



## bullgator

I don't see the big talent difference. Clemson/Sweeney recruit like an SEC team.


----------



## brownceluse

bullgator said:


> I don't see the big talent difference. Clemson/Sweeney recruit like an SEC team.



Yep they almost had Gurley and Marshall. This is what happens when Dabo beats a team like ND. Richt sucks against teh Ole Ball coach and so does Dabo. he would not be an upgrade. I'll take a coach like that guy from Vandy.


----------



## bullgator

You can have Vandy's, just leave ours alone.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Yep they almost had Gurley and Marshall. This is what happens when Dabo beats a team like ND. Richt sucks against teh Ole Ball coach and so does Dabo. he would not be an upgrade. I'll take a coach like that guy from Vandy.





bullgator said:


> You can have Vandy's, just leave ours alone.



you're welcome.


----------



## brownceluse

bullgator said:


> You can have Vandy's, just leave ours alone.



You think Muschump is paying attention???


----------



## weathermantrey

Dabo is 7-3 versus top 10 teams as the head coach of Clemson... I wonder what Richt's record is?


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo is 7-3 versus top 10 teams as the head coach of Clemson... I wonder what Richt's record is?



Don't care still don't Dabo in Athens.


----------



## weathermantrey

In the last 4 seasons, Dabo has out of conference wins against: LSU, UGA, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, and Ohio State.

Pretty impressive body count if you ask me...


Also, Clemson is like the only team in the nation to finish the season ranked higher than they started for 4 consecutive years.

We also have the 2nd longest streak in the nation of winning against unranked teams. I think it's like 30something in a row. Only Alabama has a longer streak.


----------



## bullgator

brownceluse said:


> You think Muschump is paying attention???



Nope.....he's too arrogant. Inside he's probably taking credit for UF this year. 
I bet Cowart wishes he had joined Jefferson and Ivey and signed with Florida.


----------



## weathermantrey

If you ask me, "Clemsoning" sounds like something Georgia would like to be doing right now.  



BTW... I'd like to thank Gainesville, GA for producing Deshaun Watson. I guess Mark Richt would rather have a QB like Greyson Lambert.


----------



## brownceluse

bullgator said:


> Nope.....he's too arrogant. Inside he's probably taking credit for UF this year.
> I bet Cowart wishes he had joined Jefferson and Ivey and signed with Florida.



Your probably right.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo is 7-3 versus top 10 teams as the head coach of Clemson... I wonder what Richt's record is?





you think they're gonna answer that

he's a good man.. lets leave it at that


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> In the last 4 seasons, Dabo has out of conference wins against: LSU, UGA, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, and Ohio State.
> 
> Pretty impressive body count if you ask me...
> 
> 
> Also, Clemson is like the only team in the nation to finish the season ranked higher than they started for 4 consecutive years.
> 
> We also have the 2nd longest streak in the nation of winning against unranked teams. I think it's like 30something in a row. Only Alabama has a longer streak.


 Not saying he's bad coach at all. But we'll be fine without him....



weathermantrey said:


> If you ask me, "Clemsoning" sounds like something Georgia would like to be doing right now.



We went Clemsoning last year........


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> you think they're gonna answer that



Don't have too. Dabo is at Clemscum that is all.....


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> If you ask me, "Clemsoning" sounds like something Georgia would like to be doing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... I'd like to thank Gainesville, GA for producing Deshaun Watson. I guess Mark Richt would rather have a QB like Greyson Lambert.



Your welcome. I would like to thank Richt for out recruiting Dabo for Gurley and Marshall............. Also Sterling Bailey out of Gainesville Ga. By the way my sons team played Gainesville 9th grade team last Thursday and your boys brother is the QB. he can throw it too.


----------



## riprap

I don't think he would be much of an improvement coaching wise, but his gameday energy and hands on approach may be what we need. 

I have seen on this forum so many times that there is not another coach out there who you could get. Florida went out and got what seems to be to this point a great hire. He was availible when everybody said there wasn't one. There is a guy out there. I wish it was Cmr, but...


----------



## brownceluse

Just to put this in perspective Clemscum just beat ND at home. That is all. Dabo is a good coach. Clemscum is known for the place where recruits go to die. How much talent has Richt wasted since he's been here? Not jumpimg on the Dabo bus. Mac at UF took the Colorado St job and did great there which lead to him getting the UF job. he proved himself. UF wasn't going to hire a coach that hadn't proved himself this time. Dabo is a good coach just like Richt... Not great.....


----------



## brownceluse

I do love the Rick Flair scream Dabo has though for the record!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Just to put this in perspective Clemscum just beat ND at home. That is all. Dabo is a good coach. Clemscum is know for the place where recruits go to die. How much talent has Richt wasted since he's been here? Not jumpimg on the Dabo bus. Mac at UF took the Colorado St job and did great there which lead to him getting the UF job. he proved himself. UF wasn't going to hire a coach that hadn't proved himself this time. Dabo is a good coach just like Richt... Not great.....



I like the way he handles himself during the game and his passion but I don't think he is an upgrade over Richt.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I like the way he handles himself during the game and his passion but I don't think he is an upgrade over Richt.



Agree


----------



## klemsontigers7

Man, you guys crack me up with the Clemsoning thing. 

I want to let you know that once again, Clemson was Clemsoning yet again saturday night in The Valley. Yessir, we started Clemsoning about 6:30 AM when thousands upon thousands showed up during a torrential downpour. We Clemsoned throughout the day, tailgating in ankle deep mud with wind blowing rain inside our Goretex raingear. We were really Clemsoning in front of the entire nation when one of our very own, took up the challenge and stripped down to his Levis and executed a perfect Belly Flop in the finest red clay you have ever seen. We were Clemsoning when 82,000 strong welcomed Brian Kelly and his South Bend gaze to Frank Howard Field. We Clemsoned when we took the opening kickoff and Clemsoned the football right down the field for the games first points. Our second chance kicker Clemsoned the Notre Dame kick returner to open up the second half. The Clemson crowd Clemsoned their lungs out for 60, SIXTY, full minutes. And our D, absolutely Clemsoned the Notre Dame Fighting Irish on the two point conversion attempt, sending the lugubrious leprechauns sailing out of playoff contention and Clemson squarely into the mix. ANd finally, to the dismay of ESPN, we Clemsoned as only Clemson can do when once again, win or lose, we took the field after the game to lock arms with our players and coaches.

Yessir, we were Clemsoning big time saturday night in The Valley.


----------



## brownceluse

klemsontigers7 said:


> Man, you guys crack me up with the Clemsoning thing.
> 
> I want to let you know that once again, Clemson was Clemsoning yet again saturday night in The Valley. Yessir, we started Clemsoning about 6:30 AM when thousands upon thousands showed up during a torrential downpour. We Clemsoned throughout the day, tailgating in ankle deep mud with wind blowing rain inside our Goretex raingear. We were really Clemsoning in front of the entire nation when one of our very own, took up the challenge and stripped down to his Levis and executed a perfect Belly Flop in the finest red clay you have ever seen. We were Clemsoning when 82,000 strong welcomed Brian Kelly and his South Bend gaze to Frank Howard Field. We Clemsoned when we took the opening kickoff and Clemsoned the football right down the field for the games first points. Our second chance kicker Clemsoned the Notre Dame kick returner to open up the second half. The Clemson crowd Clemsoned their lungs out for 60, SIXTY, full minutes. And our D, absolutely Clemsoned the Notre Dame Fighting Irish on the two point conversion attempt, sending the lugubrious leprechauns sailing out of playoff contention and Clemson squarely into the mix. ANd finally, to the dismay of ESPN, we Clemsoned as only Clemson can do when once again, win or lose, we took the field after the game to lock arms with our players and coaches.
> 
> Yessir, we were Clemsoning big time saturday night in The Valley.


Dabo is good man and a good coach.


----------



## KyDawg

Be a wash at best.


----------



## KyDawg

Just wait till the Eagles fire Chip and go after him.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Just wait till the Eagles fire Chip and go after him.



Won't be long now.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Didn't Richt dominate Dabo in the last showing??


----------



## Browning Slayer

I hear Butch Jones will be available after this season...


----------



## fish hawk

klemsontigers7 said:


> Man, you guys crack me up with the Clemsoning thing.
> 
> I want to let you know that once again, Clemson was Clemsoning yet again saturday night in The Valley. Yessir, we started Clemsoning about 6:30 AM when thousands upon thousands showed up during a torrential downpour. We Clemsoned throughout the day, tailgating in ankle deep mud with wind blowing rain inside our Goretex raingear. We were really Clemsoning in front of the entire nation when one of our very own, took up the challenge and stripped down to his Levis and executed a perfect Belly Flop in the finest red clay you have ever seen. We were Clemsoning when 82,000 strong welcomed Brian Kelly and his South Bend gaze to Frank Howard Field. We Clemsoned when we took the opening kickoff and Clemsoned the football right down the field for the games first points. Our second chance kicker Clemsoned the Notre Dame kick returner to open up the second half. The Clemson crowd Clemsoned their lungs out for 60, SIXTY, full minutes. And our D, absolutely Clemsoned the Notre Dame Fighting Irish on the two point conversion attempt, sending the lugubrious leprechauns sailing out of playoff contention and Clemson squarely into the mix. ANd finally, to the dismay of ESPN, we Clemsoned as only Clemson can do when once again, win or lose, we took the field after the game to lock arms with our players and coaches.
> 
> Yessir, we were Clemsoning big time saturday night in The Valley.



I guess we didn't watch the same game cause  Dabo came witin a 2 point conversion of Clemsoning on that game
You could even say Brian Kelly Clemsoned on the two point conversion  call


----------



## klemsontigers7

fish hawk said:


> I guess we didn't watch the same game cause  Dabo came witin a 2 point conversion of Clemsoning on that game
> You could even say Brian Kelly Clemsoned on the two point conversion  call



I'm sorry that we didn't win by 4 touchdowns like Bama.  Guess we didn't have the luxury of playing a cupcake like they did.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

klemsontigers7 said:


> I'm sorry that we didn't win by 4 touchdowns like Bama.  Guess we didn't have the luxury of playing a cupcake like they did.



Cupcake they were and are


----------



## Browning Slayer

klemsontigers7 said:


> I'm sorry that we didn't win by 4 touchdowns like Bama.  Guess we didn't have the luxury of playing a cupcake like they did.





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Cupcake they were and are



That cupcake kicked Clemson rear last year! Something like 45 to 21???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> That cupcake kicked Clemson rear last year! Something like 45 to 21???





I enjoyed it too


----------



## klemsontigers7

Browning Slayer said:


> That cupcake kicked Clemson rear last year! Something like 45 to 21???



Different year, same end result.  UGA continues to be worse than expected.


----------



## Browning Slayer

klemsontigers7 said:


> Different year, same end result.  UGA continues to be worse than expected.



A Clemson fan trying to talk smack about UGA.. 

42-18 is our record.. Funny, very similar to our last meeting's score.. 

Since 1990 Clemson has only beat the Dawgs twice!! So, please tell me more...


----------



## klemsontigers7

Browning Slayer said:


> A Clemson fan trying to talk smack about UGA..
> 
> 42-18 is our record.. Funny, very similar to our last meeting's score..
> 
> Since 1990 Clemson has only beat the Dawgs twice!! So, please tell me more...



Ahh, taking a page out of USCjr's book.  History is only important when it's in your favor...

Anyways, we'll enjoy our season and hope y'all keep Richt for a long time.


----------



## Browning Slayer

klemsontigers7 said:


> Anyways, we'll enjoy our season and hope y'all keep Richt for a long time.



You do realize Richt has beat you every time he has played Clemson except 1 right? And the only loss was by 3 points...


----------



## klemsontigers7

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize Richt has beat you every time he has played Clemson except 1 right? And the only loss was by 3 points...



I'm not sure what your point of argument is here.  Did you read the question?


----------



## klemsontigers7

Browning Slayer,

You never answered the original question from the OP.  You said something about "didn't Richt beat Dabo the last time?"  Okay, sorry, but Dabo has built a different program than we've seen in Clemson for quite a while.  Coaches build programs, players win games.  Also, the time before that Dabo beat Richt... what's the point?  Are you going to flip flop coaches each year based on who won what game the last year?


----------



## Browning Slayer

klemsontigers7 said:


> Browning Slayer,
> 
> You never answered the original question from the OP.  You said something about "didn't Richt beat Dabo the last time?"  Okay, sorry, but Dabo has built a different program than we've seen in Clemson for quite a while.  Coaches build programs, players win games.  Also, the time before that Dabo beat Richt... what's the point?  Are you going to flip flop coaches each year based on who won what game the last year?



And there is the key! Richt has done the same thing at UGA. Before he came we had Goff and Donnan...

And NO, I would not trade Richt for Dabo.. Dabo couldn't do any better at UGA.

Richt's winning percentage is overall - .745 and in conference .702

Heck Dooley's winning percentage was .715 and in conference was .707..

Dabo winning percentage is .695 and in conference is .745...


----------



## brownceluse

Clemsoning Thats good stuff! I guess their w over ND has made them relevant? Like I said Dabo is a good man and lost last year to a good man. That is all. Dabo is average at best


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Clemsoning Thats good stuff! I guess their w over ND has made them relevant? Like I said Dabo is a good man and lost last year to a good man. That is all. Dabo is average at best



Isn't he 1-1 vs Richt?







Imo they are pretty much equal. Dabo may have a slight edge.

Uga is actually in a pretty good position. They have a coach that's pretty successful in Richt. If I'm Uga, I let CMR do his thing, while keeping my eyes open for his replacement.


----------



## bulldawgborn

*Richt's record against Top 25 teams*

38-36; .514%

Still wouldn't trade him for Dabo.  I don't know who I would trade him for.  Maybe Smart, but Muschamp's lack of success as HBC kinda makes me wonder how Smart would do.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> If I'm Uga, I let CMR do his thing, while keeping my eyes open for his replacement.



Weiner, weiner cheekun deenur.


----------



## riprap

We have gone from talking smack to the potential best in the SEC to the potential best in the ACC.


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> We have gone from talking smack to the potential best in the SEC to the potential best in the ACC.



Name a thread anywhere on this message board that never hit the ditch.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Isn't he 1-1 vs Richt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo they are pretty much equal. Dabo may have a slight edge.
> 
> Uga is actually in a pretty good position. They have a coach that's pretty successful in Richt. If I'm Uga, I let CMR do his thing, while keeping my eyes open for his replacement.


Like I said they are both good men.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Name a thread anywhere on this message board that never hit the ditch.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> We have gone from talking smack to the potential best in the SEC to the potential best in the ACC.



We still have bragging rights over them.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> We have gone from talking smack to the potential best in the SEC to the potential best in the ACC.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Name a thread anywhere on this message board that never hit the ditch.



We can blame that on you Mods... You got rid of too many trouble makers that would argue and stay on topic..


----------



## drhunter1

I want some new blood in Georgia. To not have your team ready to play in such a big game is just inexcusable. He needs to go, but I don't want Sweeney.


----------



## FootLongDawg

I am fuming mad at CMR right now, might trade him for a few coaches, but Dumbo Sweeny aint one.


----------



## brownceluse

Nope no need to go Clemsoning.......................................


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Nope no need to go Clemsoning.......................................



isnt that, in a way what he has done overall.


----------



## weathermantrey

Ya'll can keep CMR, and we will stick with Dabo....


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Ya'll can keep CMR, and we will stick with Dabo....



Clemsoning?


----------



## Matthew6

godogs16


----------



## SpotandStalk

Watching Dabo on the sidelines this year is a lot like watching an episode of the Kardashians.


----------



## westcobbdog

SpotandStalk said:


> Watching Dabo on the sidelines this year is a lot like watching an episode of the Kardashians.



His locker room dancin' and jiving is second to none.


----------



## weathermantrey

Bumped to see if any UGA fans have changed their mind?


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Bumped to see if any UGA fans have changed their mind?



Where were you when your team was irrelevant? Let me help ya. Not in here.... Now go catch another bottom feeder no one cares what you think. Your post are irrelevant and filled with I'm here only because my team is relevant now.....


----------



## brownceluse

Didn't see you in here running that suck last year....


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Where were you when your team was irrelevant? Let me help ya. Not in here.... Now go catch another bottom feeder no one cares what you think. Your post are irrelevant and filled with I'm here only because my team is relevant now.....



I'm just asking UGA fans a question... geez. Didn't realize you guys were so sensitive.


Good luck in the tax slayer bowl.


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> I'm just asking UGA fans a question... geez. Didn't realize you guys were so sensitive.



Not sensitive at all just pointing out an obvious fact. Carry on I'm sure there will be others.


----------



## elfiii

weathermantrey said:


> Bumped to see if any UGA fans have changed their mind?



Nope. We got Kirby Smart. Slayer says he is the savior and when has Slayer ever been *RONG*?


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Nope. We got Kirby Smart. Slayer says he is the savior and when has Slayer ever been *RONG*?



slayer is never wrong.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is never wrong.



That's certainly my understanding. There are rumors he was wrong once but nobody has ever come forward to prove it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Where were you when your team was irrelevant? Let me help ya. Not in here.... Now go catch another bottom feeder no one cares what you think. Your post are irrelevant and filled with I'm here only because my team is relevant now.....



Amen


Dogs have been irrelevant for 35 straight years but several still hang around to read post about other winning programs.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Amen
> 
> 
> Dogs have been irrelevant for 35 straight years but several still hang around to read post about other winning programs.



We are relevant our head coach just pitched a shutout last night against Mich St


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> That's certainly my understanding. There are rumors he was wrong once but nobody has ever come forward to prove it.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> That's certainly my understanding. There are rumors he was wrong once but nobody has ever come forward to prove it.



slayer sent out a tweet earlier. he has bama beating clemson and the mutz destroying penn st.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Nope. We got Kirby Smart. Slayer says he is the savior and when has Slayer ever been *RONG*?



so you agree with slayer that the dogs win it all this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> so you agree with slayer that the dogs win it all this year.






We can't be any worse off. Just glad we aren't building brick by brick...


----------



## weathermantrey

Bumped to see if any Georgia fans have changed their mind...


----------



## brownceluse

There he is!!!!!! I wonder what happened to you! Welcome back buddy!


----------



## westcobbdog

weathermantrey said:


> Bumped to see if any Georgia fans have changed their mind...



No Weather we got the right man for the job. As mentioned in a few other current threads, around 50% of Richts recruiting classes have actually made it to field and fewer than that contribute. So when a grad transfer from that football power house known as Rhode Island is our starting O tackle we should take notice and be concerned.


----------



## weathermantrey

anyone changed their minds yet?


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> That's certainly my understanding. There are rumors he was wrong once but nobody has ever come forward to prove it.



Has Wikileaks been rumoring about deleted emails or lost sales brochures for adult toys?


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> anyone changed their minds yet?



I bet you hunt deer with dogs don't you...


----------



## SpotandStalk

weathermantrey said:


> anyone changed their minds yet?




Welcome back

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=883601


----------



## MudDucker

weathermantrey said:


> anyone changed their minds yet?



Yes, why yes, I have:


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> anyone changed their minds yet?



Nope! And after this year, Clemson falls backwards!


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> anyone changed their minds yet?



And there is an Avatar bet you should get in on vs FSU.. Unless you're skeered.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=883601


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I bet you hunt deer with dogs don't you...



i hunt them with boat and ropes.


----------



## riprap

There sure are a lot of Dawg fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> There sure are a lot of Dawg fans.




And now a days there sure are a lot more Clemson fans..


----------



## KyDawg

No mind changed here.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Way too tu to two 2 early to start calling balls and strikes.

GO DAWGS


----------



## weathermantrey

weathermantrey said:


> dabo is 7-3 versus top 10 teams as the head coach of clemson... I wonder what richt's record is?
> since i posted this dabo has went 3-1 vs. Top ten teams with the only loss coming to alabama in the national championship game.
> 
> So his record now stands at 10-4 vs top ten teams....





make that 12-4.......


----------



## hayseed_theology

Dabo trying to make Clemsoning great again!


----------



## fish hawk

hayseed_theology said:


> Dabo trying to make Clemsoning great again!


----------



## MudDucker

fish hawk said:


>




Opps, Dabo is not the second coming of Saban.  He tried to make y'all think he could walk on water, but when the plank got slick, he fell off and is now drowning!  

Kirby for this week's king of campus!


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Bumped to see if any Georgia fans have changed their mind...



Still a "NO"!!

Clemson sucks and Dabo is a cry baby!!


----------



## weathermantrey

ttt


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hmmmm


----------



## weathermantrey

https://twitter.com/ClemsonFB/status/819920704908890113?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

That's right....


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> Still a "NO"!!
> 
> Clemson sucks and Dabo is a cry baby!!



You must not like winning Natty's huh?


----------



## weathermantrey

Dabo is now 12-4 versus top 10 teams.... 3 ACC championships a National Championship.... and in the last five years he has wins over these National Champion coaches:

Les Miles, Urban Meyer(twice), Nick Saban, Bob Stoops(twice).


----------



## brownceluse

Why weren't you on here selling Dabo until the last couple years? I get your excited after playing and now winning a NC. You've been a member since 2006 why all of sudden you come in here like you've been here since Dabo was hired telling us he would bring a NC to Clemson? It makes you look silly.


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Why weren't you on here selling Dabo until the last couple years? I get your excited after playing and now winning a NC. You've been a member since 2006 why all of sudden you come in here like you've been here since Dabo was hired telling us he would bring a NC to Clemson? It makes you look silly.



I commented in this thread as soon as is it was started telling you guys that Dabo is a great coach... I'm sorry I didn't browse the sports section on a hunting forum until a few years ago??? I guess that means I'm not allowed to post, huh? 

You wanna know what is really silly?? You Georgia fans refusing to admit Dabo is a great coach.


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Why weren't you on here selling Dabo until the last couple years? I get your excited after playing and now winning a NC. You've been a member since 2006 why all of sudden you come in here like you've been here since Dabo was hired telling us he would bring a NC to Clemson? It makes you look silly.



Buy Hey....

I don't blame you. I would be salty too if my favorite team underachieved year after year with plenty of talent but sub-par coaching. Especially when those coaches are letting an out-of-state school come in and get the #1 QB prospects from your home state year after year.


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> I commented in this thread as soon as is it was started telling you guys that Dabo is a great coach... I'm sorry I didn't browse the sports section on a hunting forum until a few years ago??? I guess that means I'm not allowed to post, huh?
> 
> You wanna know what is really silly?? You Georgia fans refusing to admit Dabo is a great coach.





weathermantrey said:


> Buy Hey....
> 
> I don't blame you. I would be salty too if my favorite team underachieved year after year with plenty of talent but sub-par coaching. Especially when those coaches are letting an out-of-state school come in and get the #1 QB prospects from your home state year after year.



 You can post any time and place you so choose. I was just curious as to why you just showed up when your team was doing good? But I think I know that answer. Now, as far as recruiting I'm just fine with the class we have put together and TL is a freak of a player and the kid from Grayson ain't bad either. But,,, that comment makes you look ignorant. It shows you only think you know about recruiting instead of doing your homework. What Richts staff did with watson was just plain dumb but they did this for years. Thats one of the main reasons he got fired. Now, go do some research and get back to me. Also, if I were you I wouldn't be so comfortable with the TL commit. From what Kirby has shown like flipping Fromm from Bama if he want's TL he might just get him.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody cam wait till some team wins a NC and come in here on the back of the bandwagon.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Anybody cam wait till some team wins a NC and come in here on the back of the bandwagon.



I don't think he was posting when his team lost to Pitt But hey he knew all along!


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> Anybody cam wait till some team wins a NC and come in here on the back of the bandwagon.



True....soooo true......kinda sad if you think about it.


----------



## MudDucker

weathermantrey said:


> I commented in this thread as soon as is it was started telling you guys that Dabo is a great coach... I'm sorry I didn't browse the sports section on a hunting forum until a few years ago??? I guess that means I'm not allowed to post, huh?
> 
> You wanna know what is really silly?? You Georgia fans refusing to admit Dabo is a great coach.



Why do you come to a Georgia forum and think for one second that anybody cares about your trolling after the win?


----------



## elfiii

Bandwagontrey rocks!


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> You wanna know what is really silly?? You Georgia fans refusing to admit Dabo is a great coach.



"Great".... Sorry, not "great".. Check back in 20 years and let me know how "Great" he has become.. 

So, why didn't you bump this thread when Clemson lost to Pitt?


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Anybody cam wait till some team wins a NC and come in here on the back of the bandwagon.





brownceluse said:


> I don't think he was posting when his team lost to Pitt But hey he knew all along!





CamoDawg85 said:


> True....soooo true......kinda sad if you think about it.





elfiii said:


> Bandwagontrey rocks!


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> "Great".... Sorry, not "great".. Check back in 20 years and let me know how "Great" he has become..
> 
> So, why didn't you bump this thread when Clemson lost to Pitt?



Dabo at Clemson since 2010:

6-7
10-4
11-2 (Beat LSU in Bowl game)
11-2 (Beat Ohio State in Bowl game)
10-3 (Beat Oklahoma in Bowl game)
14-1 (Made it to the Natty)
14-1 (Won the Natty)

Prior to Dabo, Clemson had not won 10 games in a season since 1990. Since Dabo, Clemson has won 6 COUNT THEM SIX straight years of 10+ win seasons. Yes, Dabo Swinney is a great coach....

If you still say that's not great coaching, please tell me what your requirements are for a great coach... I'm waiting.


----------



## weathermantrey

KyDawg said:


> Anybody cam wait till some team wins a NC and come in here on the back of the bandwagon.



Yep, that's me just a bandwangon fan... A bandwagon fan that grew up 15 minutes from Clemson, got his undergrad and graduate degree's from Clemson, has been employed by Clemson for the last 10 years, and lives 2 miles away from Death Valley.


----------



## KyDawg

Uh this thread is old, I done forgot what we were talking about.


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Yep, that's me just a bandwangon fan... A bandwagon fan that grew up 15 minutes from Clemson, got his undergrad and graduate degree's from Clemson, has been employed by Clemson for the last 10 years, and lives 2 miles away from Death Valley.



Awe that was a touching story. Doesn't change the fact that you were no where to be found when your team lost to Pitt. You are a prime example of fairweather chest pounder.


----------



## CamoDawg85

brownceluse said:


> Awe that was a touching story. Doesn't change the fact that you were no where to be found when your team lost to Pitt. You are a prime example of fairweather chest pounder.


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Awe that was a touching story. Doesn't change the fact that you were no where to be found when your team lost to Pitt. You are a prime example of fairweather chest pounder.



Well, Georgia fans have plenty of opportunities to show themselves after bad seasons. I, personally, haven't had the chance to do such on this forum in the last 6 years... (See Clemson's record in my earlier post).


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Well, Georgia fans have plenty of opportunities to show themselves after bad seasons. I, personally, haven't had the chance to do such on this forum in the last 6 years... (See Clemson's record in my earlier post).



Fairweather.


----------



## CamoDawg85

weathermantrey said:


> Well, Georgia fans have plenty of opportunities to show themselves after bad seasons. I, personally, haven't had the chance to do such on this forum in the last 6 years... (See Clemson's record in my earlier post).



Sooooo, you only come around when they win? Do I have that correct? You do realize that is what a bandwagon fan is......right? I mean, if you attended Clemson, lived within walking distance, yada yada yada, you ought to be somewhat intelligent?


----------



## brownceluse

CamoDawg85 said:


> Sooooo, you only come around when they win? Do I have that correct? You do realize that is what a bandwagon fan is......right? I mean, if you attended Clemson, lived within walking distance, yada yada yada, you ought to be somewhat intelligent?



He was probably on guided cat fishing trip on San t....


----------



## CamoDawg85

brownceluse said:


> He was probably on guided cat fishing trip on San t....





Go Brown DAWGS!!!


----------



## weathermantrey

The whole point of this thread is to see if UGA fans think Dabo Sweeney is a good coach... I've posted tons of evidence over the last few years supporting that fact.

Why don't you guys get back to the topic at hand and tell me whether or not you think UGA would be better off with Sweeney?


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> The whole point of this thread is to see if UGA fans think Dabo Sweeney is a good coach... I've posted tons of evidence over the last few years supporting that fact.
> 
> Why don't you guys get back to the topic at hand and tell me whether or not you think UGA would be better off with Sweeney?



Because we can't take you seriously because you show up ONLY, AFTER your team done something.  Like I've said it makes you look silly and in the purest form of a fairweather fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> The whole point of this thread is to see if UGA fans think Dabo Sweeney is a good coach... I've posted tons of evidence over the last few years supporting that fact.
> 
> Why don't you guys get back to the topic at hand and tell me whether or not you think UGA would be better off with Sweeney?



Dabo is a decent coach. 

And I've already told you the answer. No!


----------



## CamoDawg85

brownceluse said:


> Because we can't take you seriously because you show up ONLY, AFTER your team done something.  Like I've said it makes you look silly and in the purest form of a fairweather fan.



Preeee-cisely


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Because we can't take you seriously because you show up ONLY, AFTER your team done something.  Like I've said it makes you look silly and in the purest form of a fairweather fan.



^^This^^!!


----------



## CamoDawg85

weathermantrey said:


> The whole point of this thread is to see if UGA fans think Dabo Sweeney is a good coach... I've posted tons of evidence over the last few years supporting that fact.
> 
> Why don't you guys get back to the topic at hand and tell me whether or not you think UGA would be better off with Sweeney?



Hey Bandwagon, how do you think Clemson would have fared if ole dabo would not have had Watson behind the helm? Serious question.

If you say they would have had the same results then we'll just go ahead and ignore any posts by you going forward.

Great players can make an avg coach look great any year


----------



## weathermantrey

CamoDawg85 said:


> Hey Bandwagon, how do you think Clemson would have fared if ole dabo would not have had Watson behind the helm? Serious question.
> 
> If you say they would have had the same results then we'll just go ahead and ignore any posts by you going forward.
> 
> Great players can make an avg coach look great any year



Dabo has had 10+ win seasons 6 years in a row. I didn't realize Watson has been playing for us the last 6 years...


----------



## Browning Slayer

CamoDawg85 said:


> Hey Bandwagon, how do you think Clemson would have fared if ole dabo would not have had Watson behind the helm? Serious question.
> 
> If you say they would have had the same results then we'll just go ahead and ignore any posts by you going forward.
> 
> Great players can make an avg coach look great any year



They never would have been in the playoffs without Watson and we wouldn't be posting how weathermantry comes in here after beating Bama or after a win to "bump" this thread. 

Funny how he only "bumps" this thread when it's convenient for him..

And the answer is still NO! Dabo is not a great coach. Great coaches are an elite bunch like Meyer and Saban.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo has had 10+ win seasons 6 years in a row. I didn't realize Watson has been playing for us the last 6 years...



Richt had a bunch of 10 win seasons. Even the blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. But contrary to BrowningSlayer, I do believe Dabo is a great coach, but time is required to vet that truth out.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Richt had a bunch of 10 win seasons. Even the blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. But contrary to BrowningSlayer, I do believe Dabo is a great coach, but time is required to vet that truth out.



Oh I agree bud.. Not taking anything away from Dabo. He has done a good job but multiple 10 win seasons and a Natty does not make him great. Heck, Richt was the best 10 win season coach that never won a Natty. He had 9 or 10 10 wins season at UGA and got fired on his last 10 win season and I would not put Dabo above Richt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh I agree bud.. Not taking anything away from Dabo. He has done a good job but multiple 10 win seasons and a Natty does not make him great. Heck, Richt was the best 10 win season coach that never won a Natty. He had 9 or 10 10 wins season at UGA and got fired on his last 10 win season and I would not put Dabo above Richt.



I will. Dabo achieved what Richt never could and will again. Unlike Richt, Dabo knows what to do with 5 star recruits.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will. Dabo achieved what Richt never could and will again. Unlike Richt, Dabo knows what to do with 5 star recruits.



Ouch, that stung a little but is the truth.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will.



And it wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with his ties to Bama would it?

And just because he did something Richt didn't do makes him great? In that thought, Gene Chizik would be a great coach. Great coaches aren't defined by a National Title.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And it wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with his ties to Bama would it?
> 
> And just because he did something Richt didn't do makes him great? In that thought, Gene Chizik would be a great coach. Great coaches aren't defined by a National Title.


consistent nc appearances and wins and getting in the play off make you a great coach like saban and meyer. dabo in my opinion fits that definition.


----------



## Matthew6

daily goldrangersuxand spotandstalksux


----------



## CamoDawg85

Browning Slayer said:


> They never would have been in the playoffs without Watson and we wouldn't be posting how weathermantry comes in here after beating Bama or after a win to "bump" this thread.
> 
> Funny how he only "bumps" this thread when it's convenient for him...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Richt had a bunch of 10 win seasons. Even the blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.



Bingo. And 6 years is not enough time to gauge whether or not a coach is great, just my opinion

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Gold Ranger

weathermantrey said:


> The whole point of this thread is to see if UGA fans think Dabo Sweeney is a good coach... I've posted tons of evidence over the last few years supporting that fact.
> 
> Why don't you guys get back to the topic at hand and tell me whether or not you think UGA would be better off with Sweeney?



Dabo Swinney is a great motivator who surrounds himself with great coaches.  Either way, it works.


----------



## brownceluse

Who is Dabo?


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Who is Dabo?



This is him


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> They never would have been in the playoffs without Watson and we wouldn't be posting how weathermantry comes in here after beating Bama or after a win to "bump" this thread.
> 
> Funny how he only "bumps" this thread when it's convenient for him..
> 
> And the answer is still NO! Dabo is not a great coach. *Great coaches are an elite bunch like Meyer and Saban.*



Interesting... last time I checked Dabo beat both of those coaches this year; many people would argue with lesser talent.


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> They never would have been in the playoffs without Watson and we wouldn't be posting how weathermantry comes in here after beating Bama or after a win to "bump" this thread.
> 
> *Funny how he only "bumps" this thread when it's convenient for him..*
> 
> And the answer is still NO! Dabo is not a great coach. Great coaches are an elite bunch like Meyer and Saban.



When has it not been convenient for me to bump this thread since it was started?


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Interesting... last time I checked Dabo beat both of those coaches this year; many people would argue with lesser talent.



And Richt beat Dabo so using your argument Richt is better than Dabo.... Thank you for clearing that up.

You really think Dabo is a "great" coach? In the same category as Saban and Meyer? A coach that has built multiple NC programs? You need to lay off the clemsoning koolaid..


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> When has it not been convenient for me to bump this thread since it was started?





Considering you bumped it and posted a few times before the 2016 NCG asked us Dawg fans if we had changed our mind. Then Clemson loses to Bama and this thread dies for eight months until you bump it again. Why didn't you bump it after that game? Oh wait, Clemson lost!!

Then you bump it in December of this year.. Disappear for a month and ONLY come back to bump it after Clemson won..

BANDWAGON!


----------



## brownceluse

Fairweathermantery


----------



## MudDucker

Dabo is setting himself up to return to Alabama when Saban retires.  All other stops are just rest areas for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MudDucker said:


> Dabo is setting himself up to return to Alabama when Saban retires.  All other stops are just rest areas for him.



I have stated that several times, but the naysayers will have nothing of it. Guess we'll find out in a couple of years.


----------



## Browning Slayer

MudDucker said:


> Dabo is setting himself up to return to Alabama when Saban retires.  All other stops are just rest areas for him.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have stated that several times, but the naysayers will have nothing of it. Guess we'll find out in a couple of years.



I didn't know the devil could go into retirement...


----------



## Gold Ranger

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have stated that several times, but the naysayers will have nothing of it. Guess we'll find out in a couple of years.



The same naysayer who said Kiffin would never coach at Bama?


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't know the devil could go into retirement...



He can't. He just assumes his position next to Bear. I bet he ain't gonna wear that goofy hat though.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> He can't. He just assumes his position next to Bear. I bet he ain't gonna wear that goofy hat though.



Nope, he will be shown holding a Coke bottle in a threatening manner.


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> When has it not been convenient for me to bump this thread since it was started?





Browning Slayer said:


> And Richt beat Dabo so using your argument Richt is better than Dabo.... Thank you for clearing that up.
> 
> You really think Dabo is a "great" coach? In the same category as Saban and Meyer? A coach that has built multiple NC programs? You need to lay off the clemsoning koolaid..





Browning Slayer said:


> Considering you bumped it and posted a few times before the 2016 NCG asked us Dawg fans if we had changed our mind. Then Clemson loses to Bama and this thread dies for eight months until you bump it again. Why didn't you bump it after that game? Oh wait, Clemson lost!!
> 
> Then you bump it in December of this year.. Disappear for a month and ONLY come back to bump it after Clemson won..
> 
> BANDWAGON!



Where did he go? He gets called out and disappears? Kind of like he does when Clemson loses...


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> Where did he go? He gets called out and disappears? Kind of like he does when Clemson loses...



Thanks for bumping the thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> And Richt beat Dabo so using your argument Richt is better than Dabo.... Thank you for clearing that up.
> 
> You really think Dabo is a "great" coach? In the same category as Saban and Meyer? A coach that has built multiple NC programs? You need to lay off the clemsoning koolaid..





Browning Slayer said:


> Considering you bumped it and posted a few times before the 2016 NCG asked us Dawg fans if we had changed our mind. Then Clemson loses to Bama and this thread dies for eight months until you bump it again. Why didn't you bump it after that game? Oh wait, Clemson lost!!
> 
> Then you bump it in December of this year.. Disappear for a month and ONLY come back to bump it after Clemson won..
> 
> BANDWAGON!



No comment Fairweathermantery?? Or will it cause you to stick your foot in your mouth?


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> No comment Fairweathermantery?? Or will it cause you to stick your foot in your mouth?



Dabo also beat Richt, so not sure what your point is there... Technically Dabo is 1-1 vs Richt and I would argue that Georgia had the better team in both those years.

And I also posted several times after we lost the natty last year...  but think what you want. I could care less because all that matters is this...


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo also beat Richt, so not sure what your point is there... Technically Dabo is 1-1 vs Richt and I would argue that Georgia had the better team in both those years.
> 
> And I also posted several times after we lost the natty last year...  but think what you want. I could care less because all that matters is this...



Show me once where you did in this thread? You only bumped this thread when Clemson won..


----------



## Matthew6

go bama and dawgs. daily fsux


----------



## weathermantrey

Only 4 active coaches have won a national championship. The fellow in the orange hat beat the other three in one season.


----------



## brownceluse

#fairweathermantry


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Only 4 active coaches have won a national championship. The fellow in the orange hat beat the other three in one season.





And 2 of those 4 coaches are defined as "GREAT" and the one in the Orange hat isn't..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> And 2 of those 4 coaches are defined as "GREAT" and the one in the Orange hat isn't..



ouch


----------



## weathermantrey

Matthew6 said:


> ouch



There he is!!! I was wondering what happened to you after that Bama/Clemson game... you sure had some bold predictions for that one. Any more predictions for 2017?


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> And 2 of those 4 coaches are defined as "GREAT" and the one in the Orange hat isn't..



Keep telling yourself that if you want.


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Keep telling yourself that if you want.



So now, Dabo is a Saban or Meyer?? 

1 Title does not make you great.. Stop smoking the hopium, kid.. Dabo is not even in the same league as Saban and Meyer. Multiple titles and with different programs..


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> So now, Dabo is a Saban or Meyer??
> 
> 1 Title does not make you great.. Stop smoking the hopium, kid.. Dabo is not even in the same league as Saban and Meyer. Multiple titles and with different programs..



I would love to see your list of current "great" college football coaches.... care to share your opinions?


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> I would love to see your list of current "great" college football coaches.... care to share your opinions?



That list is pretty small. Currently now that Stoops retired there are only 2 on that list of great coaches. That would be Meyer and Saban . Stoops would get my nod as a great coach because since 2000, Oklahoma has 14 seasons with at least 10 wins and six seasons with at least 12 victories. The Sooners lost in the BCS National Championship Game in 2003, 2004 and 2008. They also have a National Championship. 

And as far as Meyer and Saban, there isn't a need for an explanation. 

Pete Carroll would be a great coach. Even though Carroll is now in the NFL, winning seven Pac-10 titles and a pair of national championships in nine years stands up against any coach in college football.

Winning a National Title does not make you great. Years & years of top performance makes you great. 

Tiger Woods will go down as great and Bubba Watson would not be great. Dabo is the Bubba Watson until he does more. Winning at Augusta doesn't make you great.


----------



## CamoDawg85

There you go again Slayer, taking the wind out of his sails. I wish you would let it go on a little longer. This place is dead in the summer.


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> That list is pretty small. Currently now that Stoops retired there are only 2 on that list of great coaches. That would be Meyer and Saban . Stoops would get my nod as a great coach because since 2000, Oklahoma has 14 seasons with at least 10 wins and six seasons with at least 12 victories. The Sooners lost in the BCS National Championship Game in 2003, 2004 and 2008. They also have a National Championship.
> 
> And as far as Meyer and Saban, there isn't a need for an explanation.
> 
> Pete Carroll would be a great coach. Even though Carroll is now in the NFL, winning seven Pac-10 titles and a pair of national championships in nine years stands up against any coach in college football.
> 
> Winning a National Title does not make you great. Years & years of top performance makes you great.
> 
> Tiger Woods will go down as great and Bubba Watson would not be great. Dabo is the Bubba Watson until he does more. Winning at Augusta doesn't make you great.



Ok, so out of 120'ish current head football coaches, you will only consider two of them as "great".

Care to share who is #3 and #4 on your list? More specifically, where do you put Dabo on that list?


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Ok, so out of 120'ish current head football coaches, you will only consider two of them as "great".
> 
> Care to share who is #3 and #4 on your list? More specifically, where do you put Dabo on that list?



Let's make it real simple for you..

In NASCAR, is Kevin Harvick great? Dale Earnhardt is and so is Jeff Gordon and Jimmie Johnson. 

In the NFL, is Matt Ryan great? No, Tom Brady is..

In Golf, is Speith great? No, Tiger Woods & Jack are..

In the NBA, how about Kevin Durant? No, MJ & Bird are great..

In baseball, Bobby Cox will go down as great for winning 14 straight pennants and a World Series.. Steve Avery will not but Maddox, Smoltz & Glavine will.

You want to slap greatness on a person that has done good things over a few years. Greatness is not a participation trophy, it's something earned over a career.

Let me spell it out to where a kid with a coloring book would understand.. If Dabo died tomorrow, do you think he would make the Hall Of Fame and go down as "Greatness"?

If your answer is yes, well.... That's means I'm talking to a #fairweathermantry and not someone who is capable of having an adult conversation...


----------



## weathermantrey

Dabo still getting it done...


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> And there is the key! Richt has done the same thing at UGA. Before he came we had Goff and Donnan...
> 
> And NO, I would not trade Richt for Dabo.. Dabo couldn't do any better at UGA.
> 
> Richt's winning percentage is overall - .745 and in conference .702
> 
> Heck Dooley's winning percentage was .715 and in conference was .707..
> 
> Dabo winning percentage is .695 and in conference is .745...



Intersting BrowningSlayer quote from 2015...

So ole Dabo couldn't do any better at UGA huh?

Well he went to two Natty's at Clemson and beat Bama to be National champs last year... are you saying UGA can't reach the same level as Clemson?


----------



## weathermantrey

brownceluse said:


> Clemsoning Thats good stuff! I guess their w over ND has made them relevant? Like I said Dabo is a good man and lost last year to a good man. That is all. Dabo is average at best



Average at best huh? ok....


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! And after this year, Clemson falls backwards!



Another great prediction from Browning Slayer!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Pete Carroll would be a great coach. Even though Carroll is now in the NFL, winning seven Pac-10 titles and a pair of national championships in nine years stands up against any coach in college football.



Pete Carroll is one heck of a football coach. Not many have been great at the college level and had his level of success in the pros.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Dabo has certainly exceeded my expectations. I remember when he got the job, and I thought it was a mistake then.  I was wrong; it's worked out pretty well.

Winning a national championship is unbelievably difficult, and to be able to do it at Clemson of all places, that's quite an accomplishment.  He's a good man, and he's proven himself to be a good coach. Only time will tell if he can achieve greatness.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Let's make it real simple for you..
> 
> In NASCAR, is Kevin Harvick great? Dale Earnhardt is and so is Jeff Gordon and Jimmie Johnson.
> 
> In the NFL, is Matt Ryan great? No, Tom Brady is..
> 
> In Golf, is Speith great? No, Tiger Woods & Jack are..
> 
> In the NBA, how about Kevin Durant? No, MJ & Bird are great..
> 
> In baseball, Bobby Cox will go down as great for winning 14 straight pennants and a World Series.. Steve Avery will not but Maddox, Smoltz & Glavine will.
> 
> You want to slap greatness on a person that has done good things over a few years. Greatness is not a participation trophy, it's something earned over a career.
> 
> Let me spell it out to where a kid with a coloring book would understand.. If Dabo died tomorrow, do you think he would make the Hall Of Fame and go down as "Greatness"?
> 
> If your answer is yes, well.... That's means I'm talking to a #fairweathermantry and not someone who is capable of having an adult conversation...






And if Dabo died today he would not go down as "Great"..


----------



## Browning Slayer

That's what's wrong with kids these days... Everybody wants a label.. So quick to give titles like "John Wayne" of the sport to a person that should get a title of "Caitlyn Jenner" of the sport... Ole Dabo has transformed and created Clemsoning...


----------



## Patriot44

I pray to baby Jesus that somehow Clemson gets to play Georgia....


----------



## nickel back

Patriot44 said:


> I pray to baby Jesus that somehow Clemson gets to play Georgia....



Becarefull what you pray for, I see clemson in the NC game, I don't see UGA in it. UGA will haft to win the SEC and to do that , they will need to take down BAMA

Can UGA do it, maybe with a perfect game and some breaks.


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Average at best huh? ok....



ND has and will always be average! UGA's win over only meant one thing. This wasn't a Richt coached team any longer. Richt found ways to lose games. Nice try though...


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo still getting it done...



Yep! Clemsoning at its finest... What was Syracuse ranked??


----------



## Twiggbuster

^ don't know but there will be a shuffle at the top for sho!
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MCBUCK

I don’t see Clem’s Son in the CFP quite yet...


----------



## Matthew6

weathermantrey said:


> Dabo still getting it done...



he didnt last night.


----------



## mguthrie

MCBUCK said:


> I don’t see Clem’s Son in the CFP quite yet...



I think they're still the best in the acc. But as far as Dabo being great. Nah, not yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer

mguthrie said:


> But as far as Dabo being great. Nah, not yet.



He's a LONG way from being great. Not enough close to it yet.. He's an average coach and pulls a Mark Richt like last night.


----------



## mguthrie

Browning Slayer said:


> He's a LONG way from being great. Not enough close to it yet.. He's an average coach and pulls a Mark Richt like last night.



Why do you hate the color orange?


----------



## Browning Slayer

mguthrie said:


> Why do you hate the color orange?



For starters..

Vols, Auburn, Clemson, Gators...


----------



## mguthrie

Browning Slayer said:


> For starters..
> 
> Vols, Auburn, Clemson, Gators...


----------



## Matthew6

weathermantrey said:


> Another great prediction from Browning Slayer!!!



seems like slayer was right. ?


----------



## elfiii

I knew Slayer would bump this thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> I knew Slayer would bump this thread.



I never turn down a chance to kick a man when he's down.. Especially one that wears Orange..


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> When has it not been convenient for me to bump this thread since it was started?



Ummmm.. Now!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Nope. We got Kirby Smart. Slayer says he is the savior and when has Slayer ever been *RONG*?



So far, Kirby is on track to be the man we needed him to be be!  

I'm impressed with what I've seen from him in just his 2nd season.. And his recruiting is lights out!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope! And after this year, Clemson falls backwards!





weathermantrey said:


> Another great prediction from Browning Slayer!!!



Appreciate it.. I love being right.. Great coaches don't lose to unranked garbage teams like Syracuse.. Man, I bet you felt like you got punched in the gut and then kicked below the belt last night.. Your throat probably is still sore from all the vomiting you did after that game..


----------



## MCBUCK

Oh. That’s bad. I’ll


----------



## hayseed_theology

Heard Dabo went over to Syracuse's locker room to congratulate them.  That's a classy thing to do right after getting humbled by a 24-point underdog.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> And if Dabo died today he would not go down as "Great"..



He would have the word "Clemsoning" on his grave stone..


----------



## Matthew6

weathermantrey said:


> In the last 4 seasons, Dabo has out of conference wins against: LSU, UGA, Notre Dame, Oklahoma, and Ohio State.
> 
> Pretty impressive body count if you ask me...
> 
> 
> Also, Clemson is like the only team in the nation to finish the season ranked higher than they started for 4 consecutive years.
> 
> We also have the 2nd longest streak in the nation of winning against unranked teams. I think it's like 30something in a row. Only Alabama has a longer streak.



syracuse stopped more than 1 winning steak it seems


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> syracuse stopped more than 1 winning steak it seems



I suspect he'll come back in here if Clemson beats Tech..


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Ya'll can keep CMR, and we will stick with Dabo....



Nah, I think we'll move forward with Kirby.. Where are ya hiding?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> I suspect he'll come back in here if Clemson beats Tech..



He still hasn't logged in since the loss.. 

Oh where oh where has our Fairweathermantrey been...


----------



## weathermantrey

Lol, you guys are great. Clemson is 35-3 over the past 3 seasons.


----------



## weathermantrey

Browning Slayer said:


> Appreciate it.. I love being right.. Great coaches don't lose to unranked garbage teams like Syracuse.. Man, I bet you felt like you got punched in the gut and then kicked below the belt last night.. Your throat probably is still sore from all the vomiting you did after that game..



You're right, great coaches just lose to Dabo....

Saban, Meyer, Stoops, Fisher... he whips them all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

weathermantrey said:


> Lol, you guys are great. Clemson is 35-3 over the past 3 seasons.



Careful there Trey, don't turn last years Clemson luck into the equivalent of 1980 for the Dawgs. Get a few more under your belt before you start barking too loud.


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Lol, you guys are great. Clemson is 35-3 over the past 3 seasons.



See folks... I told you Fairweather would come back after they won a game... Funny you've been in hiding since you lost to a Fruit... 

True definition of a band wagon fan..


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Lol, you guys are great. Clemson is 35-3 over the past 3 seasons.



And they lost to Syracuse... Syracuse... An unranked Syracuse.. SyraWHO? 

Hey Fairweather, you were right.. UGA doesn't belong on the same field as Clemson.. UGA is the #1 team in the country and Clemson is at best, average.. 

Syracuse..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> And they lost to Syracuse... Syracuse... An unranked Syracuse.. SyraWHO?
> 
> Hey Fairweather, you were right.. UGA doesn't belong on the same field as Clemson.. UGA is the #1 team in the country and Clemson is at best, average..
> 
> Syracuse..


Easy there young Dawgie. 

If y'all win out you may have to face Clemson in the big show. All that big talk will come in to perspective at that point. 

If you want to be a Championship program you have to respect your opponents. The old days of this grade school heckling will need to subside a bit or humility will subside it for you. Thankfully Kirby understands this and is teaching it to his players.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy there young Dawgie.
> 
> If y'all win out you may have to face Clemson in the big show. All that big talk will come in to perspective at that point.
> 
> If you want to be a Championship program you have to respect your opponents. The old days of this grade school heckling will need to subside a bit or humility will subside it for you. Thankfully Kirby understands this and is teaching it to his players.




Pfffttttt....

Maybe you should tell Fairweather that.. I'm not scared of UGA vs Clemson.. Sorry, Clemson hasn't done one thing to make me worry. 

And until they do something besides lose to a Fruit, Fairweather is going to continue to be harped on.


----------



## weathermantrey

How fun would it be for UGA and Clemson to meet in Atlanta for the championship game?  Cheapest ticket prices would probably over 5 grand.


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy there young Dawgie.
> 
> If y'all win out you may have to face Clemson in the big show. All that big talk will come in to perspective at that point.
> 
> If you want to be a Championship program you have to respect your opponents. The old days of this grade school heckling will need to subside a bit or humility will subside it for you. Thankfully Kirby understands this and is teaching it to his players.



Name the last time you saw Slayer eat humble pie and not ask for ice cream and sprinkles on top and like it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttt....
> 
> Maybe you should tell Fairweather that.. I'm not scared of UGA vs Clemson.. Sorry, Clemson hasn't done one thing to make me worry.
> 
> And until they do something besides lose to a Fruit, Fairweather is going to continue to be harped on.



MMM

Mental 
Midget
Monon


----------



## KyDawg

I don't think CKS is scared of anybody, I on the other hand an scared of every team we play, because I have been a Dawg fan for over sixty years and have seen a lot of stuff, good and bad. I quit predicting what they will do many years ago. If we lost 3 of the final 4 games, I would not be shocked. They got to do a lot more before I start saying how bad they gonna beat somebody. Sorry fellow Dawg fans, but I have had my hopes washed away too many times, by getting beat by a mediocre team, that was not as good as we were. I love my Dawgs and always will win or lose, but I am not confident going into any game yet.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I don't think CKS is scared of anybody, I on the other hand an scared of every team we play, because I have been a Dawg fan for over sixty years and have seen a lot of stuff, good and bad. I quit predicting what they will do many years ago. If we lost 3 of the final 4 games, I would not be shocked. They got to do a lot more before I start saying how bad they gonna beat somebody. Sorry fellow Dawg fans, but I have had my hopes washed away too many times, by getting beat by a mediocre team, that was not as good as we were. I love my Dawgs and always will win or lose, but I am not confident going into any game yet.



That's right Charlie! Koolaid taste sweet if you add enough sugar! One game at a time! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> How fun would it be for UGA and Clemson to meet in Atlanta for the championship game?  Cheapest ticket prices would probably over 5 grand.



Psssttt.... Fairweather, come close to your screen, I've got a secret for you..

The DAWGS aren't Syracuse!!! Clemsoning is alive and well!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Name the last time you saw Slayer eat humble pie and not ask for ice cream and sprinkles on top and like it?



Dawgs win it all! Been saying it for years!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> MMM
> 
> Mental
> Midget
> Monon



Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs win it all! Been saying it for years!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful...



Yeah, because those Billy Ray Cyrus mullets are so in style now.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, because those Billy Ray Cyrus mullets are so in style now.



And I haven't shaved since I shot my buck back in bow season!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> And I haven't shaved since I shot my buck back in bow season!!



Oh great! A double mullet.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great! A double mullet.





I was fishing for a week in Florida last week so maybe this weekend I'll get to the barber.. I have been taking showers at least..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> I was fishing for a week in Florida last week so maybe this weekend I'll get to the barber.. I have been taking showers at least..



Once a week doesn't count.


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh great! A double mullet.



lol. both are probably dragging the ground as we speak


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> I don't think CKS is scared of anybody, I on the other hand an scared of every team we play, because I have been a Dawg fan for over sixty years and have seen a lot of stuff, good and bad. I quit predicting what they will do many years ago. If we lost 3 of the final 4 games, I would not be shocked. They got to do a lot more before I start saying how bad they gonna beat somebody. Sorry fellow Dawg fans, but I have had my hopes washed away too many times, by getting beat by a mediocre team, that was not as good as we were. I love my Dawgs and always will win or lose, but I am not confident going into any game yet.



Right there with you Bo$$. Heard it and seen it all before. This is where the cheese gets to binding.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Right there with you Bo$$. Heard it and seen it all before. This is where the cheese gets to binding.



you hope.


----------



## weathermantrey

Yep...


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Yep...



Funny how it doesn't highlight the loss to Syracuse!!! :rof:...


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how it doesn't highlight the loss to Syracuse!!! :rof:...



Or the lost to Pitt last year.


----------



## KyDawg

I do not think UGA will make the playoffs this year. I am 100% satisfied, with what I have seen of CKS this year. If they do make it, it will be like chocolate syrup p0ured on a free ice cream. We still a couple of years away in my mind, but I predicted 7 to 9 wins this year. CKS is just getting started, and is stacking up great recruits like cordwood. He gets who he wants and protects the state. If you intend to beat him, you better do it quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Oh ye of little faith. I've watched Kirby work for quite a few years now and I have faith that he has his d'lines lack of focus and sticking to their assignment that they suffered in the first Auburn game worked out. 

My prediction is not only will UGA win on Saturday, they will embarrass the Barners and seal their seat in the final 4. 

ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh ye of little faith. I've watched Kirby work for quite a few years now and I have faith that he has his d'lines lack of focus and sticking to their assignment that they suffered in the first Auburn game worked out.
> 
> My prediction is not only will UGA win on Saturday, they will embarrass the Barners and seal their seat in the final 4.
> 
> ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS!!



I like the way you think!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> I like the way you think!



Me too!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Me too!



Me 3.... Hugh is a good Bama fan.


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go DAWGS! Just win baby


----------



## Matthew6

hope the dogs win it


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> Me 3.... Hugh is a good Bama fan.



Me 4 but Bo$$ is the voice of prudent reasoning. If we don't make it this year I'm still more than satisfied with the progress made because I didn't expect this much. CKS definitely has things on an up tempo march. Our future looks good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

You boys believe me now? Kirby is the real deal. 
GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys believe me now? Kirby is the real deal.
> GO DAWGS !!!!



Yes sah I sho do.....


----------



## KyDawg

Yes I do Hugh. Just did not want to get my hopes up, cause I have been let down too many times. I think we have us a keeper.


----------



## weathermantrey

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys believe me now? Kirby is the real deal.
> GO DAWGS !!!!



We'll find out in a few weeks when he faces a real team


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> We'll find out in a few weeks when he faces a real team



Like Syracuse??


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Like Syracuse??



Syracuse 

#fairweathermantrey


----------



## weathermantrey

John Cooper said:


> Syracuse
> 
> #fairweathermantrey



Spot the ball... we'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Spot the ball... we'll find out in a few weeks.



Troll


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Spot the ball... we'll find out in a few weeks.



We certainly did find out!  

What's the matter Fairweather? You mad cause Clemson doesn't deserve to be on the same field as UGA?


----------



## weathermantrey

Bump...


----------



## elfiii

Arrow3 said:


> How many of you would trade Mark Richt for Dabo Swinney?
> 
> I would in a heartbeat.  The guy coaches with so much determination and heart! He does so much more with less talent. I'd love to see what he could do in Athens .



In 2015, yeah, we would have. Today? Nope. CKS is here to stay for a long time.


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Bump...



Fairweathermantrey is back!!! 


I made this for you last year.. When you were a no show..


----------



## weathermantrey

Lol, I can only troll so many forums.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> He still hasn't logged in since the loss..
> 
> Oh where oh where has our Fairweathermantrey been...




He's back! Only took Clemson winning to do it!


----------



## weathermantrey

So are you ready to admit Dabo is “great” yet?


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> Lol, I can only troll so many forums.


It's why I only stick to this one..


----------



## Browning Slayer

weathermantrey said:


> So are you ready to admit Dabo is “great” yet?



I sure will! He's not Slayer "great".. But he's alright!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure will! He's not Slayer "great".. But he's alright!


After watching Dabo at the White House. I do not stand by ^that^ statement.

The man proved his greatness tonight. 

What a heck of a man. Truly a champion for College Football and a dang good man! 

Hats off to Dabo!! If we can get more like him, the sport we love will be truly blessed! 

Congrats Clemson, you have a GREAT Coach, leader and Mentor!!

A true leader was brought out tonight. 

One that inspired me and that’s hard to do!

True Champions!! Congrats!!


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> After watching Dabo at the White House. I do not stand by ^that^ statement.
> 
> The man proved his greatness tonight.
> 
> What a heck of a man. Truly a champion for College Football and a dang good man!
> 
> Hats off to Dabo!! If we can get more like him, the sport we love will be truly blessed!
> 
> Congrats Clemson, you have a GREAT Coach, leader and Mentor!!
> 
> A true leader was brought out tonight.
> 
> One that inspired me and that’s hard to do!
> 
> True Champions!! Congrats!!


Agree 100%!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Agree 100%!


Nick Saban could learn a thing or 2... Oh wait.. He already did...


----------



## John Cooper

Dabo is a fine fine man! 

He is building a class act at Clemson.


----------



## westcobbdog

Browning Slayer said:


> After watching Dabo at the White House. I do not stand by ^that^ statement.
> 
> The man proved his greatness tonight.
> 
> What a heck of a man. Truly a champion for College Football and a dang good man!
> 
> Hats off to Dabo!! If we can get more like him, the sport we love will be truly blessed!
> 
> Congrats Clemson, you have a GREAT Coach, leader and Mentor!!
> 
> A true leader was brought out tonight.
> 
> One that inspired me and that’s hard to do!
> 
> True Champions!! Congrats!!




Dabo for Prez 2030!


----------



## weathermantrey

Bump


----------



## brownceluse

weathermantrey said:


> Bump


Look ehhrbodi Clemson beat Syracuse this year and he’s back!!? He was also the same guy that knew Dabo was a slam dunk hire the moment it was announced.....


----------



## ClemsonRangers

where you been at weatherman?


----------



## Browning Slayer

ClemsonRangers said:


> where you been at weatherman?


He only comes out from under his bridge when your team does well. If Clemson would have lost we wouldn't possibly see Fairweather until next season.


----------



## Cmp1

Dawgs = Overrated,,,,Go Baylor,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer

Cmp1 said:


> Dawgs = Overrated,,,,Go Baylor,,,,


CMP1 = Biggestbanwagonfan on GON..

If I bought a LSU shirt today, I would have one more than you've ever had!


----------



## Cmp1

Browning Slayer said:


> CMP1 = Biggestbanwagonfan on GON..
> 
> If I bought a LSU shirt today, I would have one more than you've ever had!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1

I don't hate on the Dawgs,just like when they lose,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer

Cmp1 said:


> I don't hate on the Dawgs,just like when they lose,,,,




You don't hate on any team. It's easier to jump ship when you're open to EVERY team.


----------



## weathermantrey

yup


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> CMP1 = Biggestbanwagonfan on GON..
> 
> If I bought a LSU shirt today, I would have one more than you've ever had!


That's cause the others got banned.


----------



## Ruger#3

weathermantrey said:


> yup


----------



## Cmp1

riprap said:


> That's cause the others got banned.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't hate on any team. It's easier to jump ship when you're open to EVERY team.


? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse

#exhurricanefan


----------



## Cmp1

brownceluse said:


> #exhurricanefan


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't hate on any team. It's easier to jump ship when you're open to EVERY team.


? ? ? ?,,,,man you're tough,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1

brownceluse said:


> #exhurricanefan


Baylor by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse

Cmp1 said:


> Baylor by 17,,,,? ? ? ?


Of course!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Well, I certainly wouldn't pick Dabo over Kirby...


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't pick Dabo over Kirby...



Came here to say this. ^ (Now that we have beat Clemson.)


----------



## Silver Britches

King Kirby is the new sheriff in town.


----------



## Rackmaster

Silver Britches said:


> King Kirby is the new sheriff in town.


Yep


----------



## Howard Roark

elfiii said:


> Came here to say this. ^ (Now that we have beat Clemson.)



48-18-1


----------

